# New Wi-Fi rating feature (Beta)



## Jeremy (Jul 20, 2013)

You may have seen "Wi-Fi Rating" under your names in The Train Station and Re-Tail boards.  Go to someone's profile and click the Wi-Fi Feedback tab.  This is our new feature for leaving positive or negative ratings when you play Animal Crossing online with someone.  This way, if, for example, someone is known to steal items, it will be documented for all to see in their ratings.  So we will see how this works and if it works well we will keep it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 20, 2013)

I was wondering how new this feature was!

I think it's a nice addition only potential problem can we view who gives us the rating we get?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 20, 2013)

This looks interesting. It will make a little warning for players without publicly showing to a hundred members, lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 20, 2013)

I keep getting errors when I try to submit feedback.


----------



## Snow (Jul 20, 2013)

I saw this flickering on and off and was wondering when it would go into effect. I agree with Garrett though -- it worries me if the recipient knows who left them feedback.

If they do, I wouldn't want to leave any negative feedback -- anyone who is a bad trader is definitely the type to bomb you with fake negative feedback to get back at you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I was just able to use it with a few problems: 

I copied the deal url but it kept getting rejected as invalid
the additional comments are not optional, 10 characters or more are required to send the form. 

And yeah, since it's not anonymous I can't imagine actually reporting a bad trader since you don't have to prove that the trade/visit actually took place and revenge feedback would be a problem. But getting lots of +1 ratings would show that someone is a good trader, so I think it will help.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, I think it should be anonymous. I don't want bad players to give bad feedback to others since they know :-(


----------



## Caius (Jul 21, 2013)

Loving this already.


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2013)

Changed the additional comments to no minimum character requirement. I also experienced some issues with the deal URL, we'll look into it.


----------



## Rose (Jul 21, 2013)

Hallelujah.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 21, 2013)

Uh, I personally WANTED to know who gives rep or not because I tend to piss off people and I don't want them giving me bad trading rep when we never traded.


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd think it'd be best to leave anonymity off. People could abuse that to harass others-- and if someone receives negative feedback and harass the person who sent it... well, that would be a definite cause for a ban. :T

And adding URLs doesn't seem to work for me at all. If you're using the example as a guideline to regulate the URLs, I might know the problem: the example has a ".com/forum/showthread.php" field, whereas most (if not all) urls here just have ".com/showthread.php" (such as this page, which is "http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76292-New-Wi-Fi-rating-feature-(Beta)")


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mistreil said:


> I'd think it'd be best to leave anonymity off. People could abuse that to harass others-- and if someone receives negative feedback and harass the person who sent it... well, that would be a definite cause for a ban. :T
> 
> And adding URLs doesn't seem to work for me at all. If you're using the example as a guideline to regulate the URLs, I might know the problem: the example has a ".com/forum/showthread.php" field, whereas most (if not all) urls here just have ".com/showthread.php" (such as this page, which is "http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76292-New-Wi-Fi-rating-feature-(Beta)")



I agree with keeping anonymity off, it would be way to easy to harass people, or leave false feedbacks.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 21, 2013)

Why not make it optional whether or not you want your feedback to be anonomous?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

Ooh yey! Time to get testing~ *-*
I don't think I could leave negative feedback though... If they knew it were me... o.o


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 21, 2013)

Ooooh i love this feature


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Ooh yey! Time to get testing~ *-*
> I don't think I could leave negative feedback though... If they knew it were me... o.o



I hope that is the mindset a lot of people have.
To only leave negative feedback if they absolutely have to. That will keep it from being abused.


----------



## Snow (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it's good that your name is on it, now that I'm using it. I also like that you get an alert that someone else has left you feedback so you can go check on it -- and get reminded to leave that person feedback if you want to.

I think it's going to be a lot like ebay, where no-one leaves anything negative, but even so, not getting feedback will keep your rating low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So the daily limit seems awfully low to me; I think it let me leave 4 total? I was hoping to catch up on just the past few days of trades. Would it be possible to raise the limit while we all catch up on recent trades?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 21, 2013)

Couldn't you also report your feedback if you feel you were graded unfairly?

It's strange, now that there is a Wifi Rating, I sort of want to get more involved in the Re-Tail Board.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 21, 2013)

I am really liking this feature so far. It's easy to use, and I particularly appreciate the lack of anonymity- thanks for implementing it.


----------



## Snow (Jul 21, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Couldn't you also report your feedback if you feel you were graded unfairly?



There doesn't seem to be an option for that -- also, who would decide, since it would be your word against theirs?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2013)

There was a feature to report feedback, but I removed it because I think people will report every little negative feedback they get.  We'll see how it works, but I think if something really need to be reported they can manually do it by PMing an admin/mod.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay, so do you have to only give feedback through trades/buying/selling?

Cause I've been to several peoples' towns on here since the game has come out and they've been joyful experiences, so can I give a Wifi Rating for that?


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 21, 2013)

Great idea. Just used it. Had the same error mentioned before pertaining to the Invalid URL message - other than that, pretty cool!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Okay, so do you have to only give feedback through trades/buying/selling?
> 
> Cause I've been to several peoples' towns on here since the game has come out and they've been joyful experiences, so can I give a Wifi Rating for that?



Go for it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2013)

Snow said:


> I think it's good that your name is on it, now that I'm using it. I also like that you get an alert that someone else has left you feedback so you can go check on it -- and get reminded to leave that person feedback if you want to.
> 
> I think it's going to be a lot like ebay, where no-one leaves anything negative, but even so, not getting feedback will keep your rating low.
> 
> ...



It's 5 (changed it from 3), but that's until you get 2 ratings yourself.  Then it will let you give more to others.



kidcryptid said:


> Great idea. Just used it. Had the same error mentioned before pertaining to the Invalid URL message - other than that, pretty cool!




I made a change that should let the URLs go through.


----------



## Snow (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> There was a feature to report feedback, but I removed it because I think people will report every little negative feedback they get.  We'll see how it works, but I think if something really need to be reported they can manually do it by PMing an admin/mod.



I think you're right. Reporting anything really offensive/bad to a mod makes sense to  me. Otherwise it would totally be abused. 

_nvm, posted at the same time - thanks!_


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

I just hosted a session for a member who wanted to buy turnips. We both used the wifi rating feature 
I think it's actually really useful


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not sure about anyone else, but it feels really good to give users positive feedback. I really want them to come online and see it. C:


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

It sends a PM to the other person, so don't worry 
It does feel good! Especially when the other person gives feedback as well.


----------



## Hayate (Jul 21, 2013)

How do I get it to show my rating on the left below my shop items? Seen others with it there.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> How do I get it to show my rating on the left below my shop items? Seen others with it there.





Jeremy said:


> You may have seen "Wi-Fi Rating" *under your names in The Train Station and Re-Tail boards. * Go to someone's profile and click the Wi-Fi Feedback tab.  This is our new feature for leaving positive or negative ratings when you play Animal Crossing online with someone.  This way, if, for example, someone is known to steal items, it will be documented for all to see in their ratings.  So we will see how this works and if it works well we will keep it.



This.


----------



## Hayate (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahhh so only in certain places ^^ thanks


----------



## Majesticgirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I personally think this is an excellent idea.
I noticed the new change this morning and like it a lot.


----------



## nammy (Jul 21, 2013)

This is awesome <3 ! Looking forward to using it ^^ Should we also note prior transactions, or those from this point on? Or either?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 21, 2013)

nammy said:


> This is awesome <3 ! Looking forward to using it ^^ Should we also note prior transactions, or those from this point on? Or either?



From this point on I'd say, but if you want to go ahead.


----------



## nammy (Jul 21, 2013)

AndyB said:


> From this point on I'd say, but if you want to go ahead.



Well, personally, I don't have many since I'm new ^^b Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hayate (Jul 21, 2013)

nammy said:


> This is awesome <3 ! Looking forward to using it ^^ Should we also note prior transactions, or those from this point on? Or either?



I think if you have dealt with someone who was really nice, it'd be good to rate them now, as if you could have at the time, you probably would of (That's how I've rated people so far =] )


----------



## niightwind (Jul 23, 2013)

I was actually talking to a friend on here about how great it'd be to have a feature like this on this site, then noticed today that there was on added recently! Thanks for putting this feature in, I'm sure it will be very helpful.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 23, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> How do I get it to show my rating on the left below my shop items? Seen others with it there.



It will only show up while you are in the Wifi'ing sections.
Nevermind. O_e Didn't realize I was reading so far back.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 23, 2013)

Fab idea!


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 23, 2013)

yesssss


----------



## Batofara (Jul 23, 2013)

It's pretty cool

I feel that it's slightly inconvenient, though, having to travel through the profile page, to another page, to another page.

I think you should be able to easily access it next to a person's post


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 23, 2013)

Batofara said:


> It's pretty cool
> 
> I feel that it's slightly inconvenient, though, having to travel through the profile page, to another page, to another page.
> 
> I think you should be able to easily access it next to a person's post



Just click their number, it'll take you to their feedback page.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Just click their number, it'll take you to their feedback page.



Plus, if you're not in a wifi board, just press the username -.- I don't see why it's inconvenient to travel to their page. What if a person messaged you and you could just click their username to see their profile?


----------



## AlanS181824 (Jul 24, 2013)

_*Superb idea!*_


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a question regarding angry children and wifi feedback,

If a person gives you feedback which is pretty much all lies, for example "This guy scammed me" then what happens? Isn't that a big unfair? I've just been accused of taking 99,000 from a person when it never even happened? :S what now? Do I just ignore the huge black mark on my wifi rating or will I have to appeal to get it removed?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> I have a question regarding angry children and wifi feedback,
> 
> If a person gives you feedback which is pretty much all lies, for example "This guy scammed me" then what happens? Isn't that a big unfair? I've just been accused of taking 99,000 from a person when it never even happened? :S what now? Do I just ignore the huge black mark on my wifi rating or will I have to appeal to get it removed?


It's not possible for us to know who is telling the truth, which is why we added the feature.  The only thing I can suggest to you is to do a reply rating back to it.  And on top of that, saturate your ratings with positive ratings from other people so other people know it was bogus.  And if the other person makes stuff up like that a lot, their feedback will be saturated in negative ratings.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> It's not possible for us to know who is telling the truth, which is why we added the feature.  The only thing I can suggest to you is to do a reply rating back to it.  And on top of that, saturate your ratings with positive ratings from other people so other people know it was bogus.  And if the other person makes stuff up like that a lot, their feedback will be saturated in negative ratings.



Okay! Thanks for replying. Also, if we were able to provide photographic evidence of something (such as chopping trees or any other thing which causes grief) would that provide aid on getting a rating removed?


----------



## ClefairyKid (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it's a great feature so far! It's really very helpful to know if someone has traded much before and if they positive trades c:


----------



## Snow (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it ok to give people repeat feedback? I haven't tried it yet so I don't even know if it's possible. But say I did a great trade with someone 1 week ago, and then we had another good trade today -- is it 1 rating per user ever or can I rate them again?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 28, 2013)

Snow said:


> Is it ok to give people repeat feedback? I haven't tried it yet so I don't even know if it's possible. But say I did a great trade with someone 1 week ago, and then we had another good trade today -- is it 1 rating per user ever or can I rate them again?



Yeah, you can. It's down to you if you want to do that.


----------



## Snow (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks! Wasn't sure if that would be allowed since it would be abusable, but I had a great repeat trade I wanted to +1.


----------



## Snow (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, so it doesn't change their rating, they only get one point per member -- but still worth doing I think!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya! Just a small idea.
Would it be possible to restrict the wifi rating for new members? So people cannot make an account purely just to give someone bad feedback (I just saw a thread about it) They could maybe need to be a member for 1-3 days?  
Or the member needs a certain number of forum posts in order to give someone a rating, to prove they have participated in a trade with someone?

*Slides away*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 6, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Hiya! Just a small idea.
> Would it be possible to restrict the wifi rating for new members? So people cannot make an account purely just to give someone bad feedback (I just saw a thread about it) They could maybe need to be a member for 1-3 days?
> Or the member needs a certain number of forum posts in order to give someone a rating, to prove they have participated in a trade with someone?
> 
> *Slides away*



I like the so many days limit suggestion.

The post limit, not so much. Since Retail adds towards your post count, we have members who wind up having around 200+ posts in a single day because they're constantly posting in that board.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 6, 2013)

I noticed that the wifi thing disappears randomly sometimes, at first I thought it only showed up when I was online but then even though I was on, it didn't show up. Is this just because its still in beta or is there a reason for it? Or perhaps I'm just losing my mind? Lol 

Edit- like right now I can't see mine.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 6, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> I noticed that the wifi thing disappears randomly sometimes, at first I thought it only showed up when I was online but then even though I was on, it didn't show up. Is this just because its still in beta or is there a reason for it? Or perhaps I'm just losing my mind? Lol
> 
> Edit- like right now I can't see mine.



It only shows up in the WiFi related boards. So the Train Station and Retail.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> It only shows up in the WiFi related boards. So the Train Station and Retail.



This problem happens to me as well. I sometimes cant see ratings on wifi boards


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 6, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> This problem happens to me as well. I sometimes cant see ratings on wifi boards



Hmm. No idea, I haven't had that happen any. It may be a problem with vB.


----------

